# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Scanning

## mike_biddell

There has been no mention of the Peachy scanner/capability. Is this still on the radar?

----------


## Anuvin

I doubt that much work has happened with that, but I don't know. Should be simple enough to write a program, and once we have printers in homes, I am sure we will see all kinds of little software tweaks, including the scanning capability.

----------


## tookys

yeah, i know their focus is primarily on getting the printer working atm, but im currently wondering if i should get a desktop scanner or not. I would like to hear what kind of dimensional accuracy their scanner can get atm. I know itll still be rough, but still would be nice to ball park it so i can determine if i need to buy another one or not.

----------

